# Glock 34/35 slide cut outs



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

What are the cut outs on the slide with the Glock 34/35 for?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Reduce weight.

I have a G35 and a G23. The G35 is a smooth machine and well balanced.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is to lighten the slide - so the weight is the same as the Glock 17 - and they can keep using the same recoil spring as the G17


----------

